
California reveals it’s investigating gender-discrimination claims at Riot Games - Elof
https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-riot-games-gender-discrimination-investigation-20190612-story.html
======
Traster
>Riot Games expressed disappointment about the court action, saying it has
been “cooperating in good faith with the department to address its concerns”
since the investigation began in late October.

Honestly, how often is the company actually co-operating in good faith? It
just doesn't seem like something a company with a reasonable lawyer would ever
do.

~~~
la_barba
IME, most of the time companies co-operate with good faith. Why wouldn't you?
You can't treat everything as a warzone, and most people are human and don't
take everything to an extreme. Recently someone filed an FOIA on us for some
gov work we did, and we had no problem sharing the requested documents. We
redacted what we felt was confidential information, and sent it off and that
was the end of it.

